# Khủng long giao phối như loài chó?



## Xinh (11 Tháng mười một 2012)

*Các nhà khoa học có nhiều suy đoán về cách quan hệ của những con vật to lớn này.*

Để duy trì nòi giống, những con khủng long to lớn phải giao phối với  nhau. Nhưng những con vật nặng 30 tấn và cao hơn tòa nhà 4 tầng đã quan  hệ như thế nào? Câu hỏi đó giờ đã có lời giải đáp. Một trong những giả  thuyết là chúng quan hệ giống như loài chó.









 	Một trong những giả thuyết là chúng quan hệ giống như loài chó


 Giáo sư Kristi Curry Rogers từ Đại học Macalester ở Minnesota (Mỹ) nói: _"Vị trí phù hợp nhất để giao hợp là con đực đứng sau con cái, bám lên người con cái, các vị trí khác đều không thể được”_.

Trong khi đó, một số chuyên gia lại cho rằng khủng long đã làm “chuyện  ấy” ở dưới nước. Nhà sinh vật học Stuart Landry tin rằng những con khủng  long to lớn giao phối dưới nước hoặc bùn, giống như cá sấu.








 	Một số chuyên gia lại cho rằng khủng long đã làm “chuyện ấy” ở dưới nước


 Tuy nhiên, chuyên gia Gregory Erickson từ Đại học bang Florida (Mỹ) ủng hộ ý kiến của Giáo sư Rogers: _"Một  số nhà khoa học suy đoán rằng khủng long quan hệ dưới nước, nhưng chúng  đâu phải là động vật dưới nước. Việc chúng có kích thước khổng lồ không  có nghĩa là chúng không thể quan hệ trên cạn. Những con vật to lớn  khác, như voi, cũng làm được như vậy”_.


----------

